# Harnessing Magic



## Codey Amprim (Jun 29, 2012)

As I am starting to create a folder of notes for my fantasy world, I have hit an odd point in my Magic system. I have the source of the power, and how mortals can use it, but I don't actually know how they can, dare I say, physically use it. Can/does magic turn into physical matter? Note: my Magic is the arcane/fireball type, with some subtle variations thrown in.

It's an odd question, considering magic isn't real, but I'm trying to make it feel real when it's being read in the story. How would you think magic would be experienced if you could actually conjure the power for it? How would it feel? How would you create it?

Confused? Let me ask this question: How do your mages, magicians, wizards, and sorcerors actually conjure magic? Perhaps I am thinking too hard on the subject, but how do your magic users actually spit out the magic? What does the caster do that triggers it to form or take place?


Edit: now that I've thought about it a bit more, does this verge on Science Fiction? Trying to indefinitely explain the impossible, I think, leads into that genre. It's like how Star Wars tried defining the Force by introducing the concept of minichlorians.


----------



## Caliburn (Jun 30, 2012)

No its a good question. I have one possible answer:

Maybe the caster feels the magic inside them, and because they feel it they can then guide it outwards?
It could be an invisible, undetectable force that it always present either within or without, a persistant untapped source of energy. The caster's will is like a sparkplug that ignites this dormant energy, but it could be incredibly unruly, requiring great discipline to contain or direct otherwise it might diffuse, miscast or even damage the caster (they might explode, for example, if they have too much anger and not enough discipline).

To focus their will, the caster might focus on imaginary thought-forms of what they want the magic to be or become. Allowing the mind to become distracted or expecting the spell to fail would cause unexpected results, since the imagination is what guides the process, just like in guided meditation where thinking about calm sunny beaches makes you feel relaxed.
I tend to think of physical actions and gestures as part of this process, as are material components and other 'foci'.

I usually think that a large part of creating magic is _believing in magic_. The magical force is invisible, so unless you believe it exists--not just believe, but _know_ in your heart--then it won't happen. Just like the happy thoughts in Peter Pan.

Obviously, its incredibly difficult to believe in something you cannot see or detect--or even feel, until you tune into it--so this explains why so few people are able to master it let alone create any magic at all. If you don't believe its even possible then it won't be, for you at least.

The invisible 'force' might not even be an actual thing. It could be an anti-thing. Nothingness. Void. Anti-matter?
Emptiness is all around us and within us; within the spaces between our cells. It is invisible and undetectable; it has no definition. Magic is an attempt to turn nothing into something, or release the terrifyingly wonderful potential of anti-matter?

I've never really thought about how it actually feels to create magic. I think that is an interesting line of questioning. Perhaps magic feels like a deep yearning within that is craving release? Like you are going to burst if it doesn't get out somehow? Perhaps magic feels like anxiety? It could be a feeling of hollowness or coldness, or it could be like a solid force within that steadies the soul; maybe even both of these things. It could be a deep feeling of emptyness within, which makes sense considering you are harness the power of nothing.

That's one way of explaining it anyway.

P.S. We can't actually control things with our mind. This much is true. But perhaps it is possible to control nothing? Oooh that felt witty.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jun 30, 2012)

Caliburn said:
			
		

> No its a good question. I have one possible answer:
> 
> Maybe the caster feels the magic inside them, and because they feel it they can then guide it outwards?
> It could be an invisible, undetectable force that it always present either within or without, a persistant untapped source of energy. The caster's will is like a sparkplug that ignites this dormant energy, but it could be incredibly unruly, requiring great discipline to contain or direct otherwise it might diffuse, miscast or even damage the caster (they might explode, for example, if they have too much anger and not enough discipline).
> ...



That is one hell of a response, my friend. It's really got me thinking of ways that a caster could wield magic. The spark plug concept really appealed to me, especially if you throw in the thought of magic being built up inside of you, waiting to be released. I've always thought that, and this may sound strange/childish, that magic, if you could use it, would act a lot like your energy; use it and you become fatigued. I can always feel that energy inside of me, and who knows, perhaps someday there might be something that can release it!

Ive always wanted to make what is happening in my fantasy to be as real to the reader as it can get, and these ideas are going to brew into something quite nice.


----------



## Caliburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Super stoked I could help you Codey!


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 30, 2012)

I think there are three basic forms of magic "theory"; external, internal and learned.

External: The world swirls with energy (like a magnetic field) that a wizard can tap into to create the effects he/she desires and is limited only by their imagination. Whether this is a generic energy field, or specific types of energy floating around is up to the writer (I use the second type in a WIP). With the general energy, you just take the "amount" you need and channel it into the effect you want. With specific types, you need to know how each type interacts with the other and you may not have full access to all types of energy all the time (like water energy in a desert).

Internal: All magic comes from within, only in those gifted and born into magic; like Harry Potter. A wizard has a certain amount of energy within himself (which can grow or change as they get more experience or age) and that is what they use for their spells. Once used, the energy naturally has to regenerate within a person. Energy can also be stored into items so a wizard need not use his own energy for a spell. 

Learned: A wizard has unlimited energy (whether external or internal) but needs to "learn" the intricate details of the spells he can cast and they are stored in his mind (or in other objects) until such time as they are needed. Typically learned spells require some mystical gibberings, obscure spell componants (bark from a lightning struck for a lightning bolt)and weird hand gestures or sigils painted on the floor.

Whatever you decide, it should work within the structure of the world, but shouldn't take away from the story like having the mage walk around looking for strange goods all the time.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 1, 2012)

Why do we have to think that Magic does not exist? I absolutely believe in Magic: If there is no Magic in this universe, then maybe it can exist in some other universes or separate realities... Why not??

I am too deeply in love with Magic to believe that it does not exist =)

My Mages do all their magical stuff feeling completely natural about it, because that's what they _are_... They do not need any complex ritual, special words, channeling, using a force from somewhere or anything like that. They can make castles appear out of nowhere, fly super fast riding on their crystals or use devastating attacks with ease just like walking or breathing is for a normal person, so I rarely describe any special sensation that they may experience in relation to their powers.

If I was one of them, I imagine that it would feel like... Power, sheer and unbelievable power, that's my idea of Magic =)


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jul 1, 2012)

Codey Amprim said:


> It's an odd question, considering magic isn't real, but I'm trying to make it feel real when it's being read in the story. How would you think magic would be experienced if you could actually conjure the power for it? How would it feel? How would you create it?
> 
> Confused? Let me ask this question: How do your mages, magicians, wizards, and sorcerors actually conjure magic? Perhaps I am thinking too hard on the subject, but how do your magic users actually spit out the magic? What does the caster do that triggers it to form or take place?



For me it varies, but I tend to approach magic as more a kind of very extreme martial art - something you do with your _entire _being - rather than just a mental or spiritual thing. So, my magicians tend to spend a lot of time training both their minds and bodies: Meditating, eating and sleeping right, generally staying in very good shape, trying to find inner balance, and so on. 

Actually _using _magic is usually achieved by entering a specific mindset. Even when magic is surrounded by a great deal of ritualism, spells and so on, those rituals tend to exist mostly in order to, so to speak, put the mage in the "right mood."



> Edit: now that I've thought about it a bit more, does this verge on Science Fiction? Trying to indefinitely explain the impossible, I think, leads into that genre.



Eh. I don't see anything wrong with wanting to define how the magic system works. Otherwise the you end up explaining everything magical that happens with: "A wizard did it! It's magic! It doesn't have to make sense!" And _nobody _likes that.



> It's like how Star Wars tried defining the Force by introducing the concept of minichlorians.



Midichlorians. And that was actually less of an attempt to explain the nature of the Force and more of a plot device to make Force sensitivity something you can actually detect and measure through a blood sample. 

They sorta needed that to make Anakin a big enough deal for Qui-Gon to put all that effort into getting him off Tattooine. Not exactly exceptional writing, but I never understood why everyone got so worked up about it.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 1, 2012)

One approach I've taken to magic linked it to certain, naturally occurring crystals which magicians had to consume in order to supernaturally manipulate objects. The more crystal magicians consumed, the more power they would build up inside. However, overdosing on these crystals would have adverse psychological or even physical consequences. Of course, these crystals would be relatively rare and unevenly distributed across the world, limiting how many people could use magic.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 4, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> One approach I've taken to magic linked it to certain, naturally occurring crystals which magicians had to consume in order to supernaturally manipulate objects. The more crystal magicians consumed, the more power they would build up inside. However, overdosing on these crystals would have adverse psychological or even physical consequences. Of course, these crystals would be relatively rare and unevenly distributed across the world, limiting how many people could use magic.



I have contemplated a system like that also and put it to use in a game or two, but it seemed to be ineffective for the world it was in and I went on to something else. The crystals I used were like Mana in they could do anything the magic user wanted, but were likewise a little rare, but only accessible to those with talent in the first place. I figured why do that when it's using the crystal like a catalyst when the wizard himself could be that catalyst.

Another thought is if the crystals are consumed, do they grow back? How long does the power granted by them remain in the system? Is it permanent or temporary? I only ask because if they are temporary and the wizard has to consume them, having them be rare would force your magic user to be hunting down crystals more than doing what he needs to do; perhaps taking away from the story.


----------



## ascanius (Jul 5, 2012)

How magic feels can be dependent on the nature of magic, for instance if someone creates a firball in their hand they will most likely feel heat.  Or do you mean the magic itself.  If that is the case then I would think you have various options, you could have it have a stimulant or depressant like affect leaving the wielder feeling powerful or tired depending.  Or have no feeling of magic too thats what I did.  But I also have too types of magic, one that cannot really be used it's a forgotten remnant from the past that is usually located at certain places or vegitation and creatures.  This magic feels like a storm in raw power and might but without the lightening, and all the physical stuff.


----------



## Ambora (Jul 5, 2012)

In my opinion, anything can be made to sound real. Your writing is your universe...what you say goes. You create the rules.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

In one of my books I divided the process involved in using magic into several parts. The first was simply to feel it and some of my characters could feel it but not use it. Then there was calling it, summoning the magic to your will, shaping it into whatever form you wanted or could imagine such as a fireball, and then releasing it. It was purely about will and control. I also used enchantment as a separate discipline, where instead of releasing the magic into the world you could embue it into an object, thus creating say a spelled sword etc.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

